# Loose Lounge Table Rapido



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Can any one help please.


During our recent visit to France our adjustable lounge table on our Rapido 786F came loose from the (plywood base) sub floor. All 8 self tapping screws were pulled out at the same time. It seems that this has occurred on 3 other previous occasions (previous owner) as evidence of screw holes could be seen on the floor. Instead of replacing it once again using the same screws in a different position can anybody advise me that it is ok to drill right through both the plywood and the metal sub floor. That means I can then use nuts, washers and bolts to secure the table long term. Any advice would be helpful


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I was going to remove my pedestal and cut a large hole within it's footprint so I can access the void. Part of the floor creaks all the time and I figure I can get my arm in past the elbow to do something about it.
I've done nothing yet but it's on my to do list.

EDIT I don't think mine has any metal in the floor?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> EDIT I don't think mine has any metal in the floor?


Agreed, I don't think there will be any metal in there other than possibly the supporting joists which presumably won't coincide with the table base position? Is it a single skin or a double floor?


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for above replies. 
Yes this Rapido MH has a single skin floor and if you look underneath the underfloor is all metal (Fiat base vehicle original). My main concern about drilling through the metal floor is that I would / could loose the integrity seal between the outside of the vehicle and the inside. Does this matter if I ensure that I would use nylon washers and mastic on the underside?

Thanks


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I bolted a safe right through the same floor area on my mh. Just used large flat washers with silicone under. . Had no problems so far.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

There will be many existing holes drilled for through bolting
A few more will not hurt!!


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

As mentioned, Rapido leave the original Fiat steel floor in place on the 7 series. If I remember correctly this floor is ribbed, so you will need to make sure you drill through into the flat section, not on the fold.
Perhaps use one of the existing holes to drill through as a pilot to work out where the holes need to be.
Colin


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just looked at ours (7066DF).

The Fiat floor ends at the "B" post (back of cab doors) and thereafter it's a mixture of ply, aluminium and moulded plastics. However ours is the double floor ALKO version so may differ from the single floor ALKO/Fiat chassis. Table on ours is simply screwed to the ply floor with easy access beneath from the floor void if you preferred bolts right through.


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Hi There, I had a 2005 785, and the table on this was screwed to a section of floor that was about 3" above the main floor, there was a step up to bring the floor in line with the cab. I cannot remember where the step is in your 786, but you will know! Some of the other posters are right, the pre 2007 78* series were built on the Platform Cab chassis, basically a panel van base, so there is a solid steel sheet beneath the lower floor. 
hope this helps,

John


----------

